
Show HN: Microm – JavaScript library to convert microphone to mp3 in the browser - sorros
https://github.com/zzarcon/microm
======
donatj
I work for a children's book company and wrote something similar for recording
children reading aloud. Looking into the licensing on distributing an MP3
encoder to hundreds of thousands of machines it became unreasonable. I've
started playing with conversation to Speex instead with conversion to MP3
server side, and that seems much more reasonable.

~~~
dublinben
Speex has been deprecated. You should consider Opus instead.

~~~
donatj
Huh, I should. The upside of Speex was just that I found a prebuilt library
that more or less worked out the box. The project itself fell to the back
burner about a year ago.

------
nfriedly
Awesome! Does anyone know of a similar library for Ogg/Opus?

~~~
bhuztez
HTML5 MediaRecorder

~~~
nfriedly
Cool, I didn't know about that API. Looks like it's Firefox only right now,
but it might still be useful.

------
AshleysBrain
Seriously, MP3? Not only is it old and poor quality compared to modern
alternatives, by hosting an MP3 encoder it appears you are liable for a
minimum royalty of $15,000 USD/year[1], because it's a patented format.

This is why we need open codecs: Vorbis or Opus are much better quality and
free to use!

[1]
[http://mp3licensing.com/royalty/software.html](http://mp3licensing.com/royalty/software.html)

~~~
huskyr
MP3 is the only audio format that works across all browsers. Vorbis and Opus
only work on Firefox, Chrome and Opera.

Aside from that, your comment could really be stated in a less harsh way.

~~~
fabrixxm
Which is more than what the library supports right now

> The library just work in Chrome and Firefox right now.

:-)

